# Krups GVX2 with a Gaggia Glassic



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello.....Gaggia Classic newbie again I'm afraid

I've recently bought a Gaggia Classic and have finally got a non-pressurised basket.

I have an existing Krups GVX2 grinder which has been fine for Cafetiere / Moka pots.

Has anyone any suggestions on how to get the best out of this grinder for use with the classic (I can hear the laughter already)







or is it just the case that I need to get a better one?

Are any of the hand grinders that would work well with the Classic or would I better off stumping up for an decent entry level electric grinder? 2nd hand worth considering?

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Get a clubhammer.....

You're better off buying a cheap hand grinder like a porlex.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I second the porlex, keep the Krups for brewed.

Either that or sell the Krups and use a bit more to buy an Iberital MC2.


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

I was in a similar situation and got the Hario Slim hand grinder and use that for espresso and cheap leccy burr for everything else


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Either the Hario Slim or the Porlex (normal or mini) work well with the Gaggia Classic and the standard basket

Grind time is less than 2 minutes and is quite fun - unless you are making lots of shots - in which case the Gaggia Classic is not the right machine anyway.

I have owned the Hario Slim and the Porlex - although I cannot recall who I lent my Porlex too...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies Hario and Porlex do get good reviews.

Glenn, from someone who's owned both of them which do you prefer?


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

I have this exact setup! I had a very cheap second hand espresso machine from gumtree and eventually found a non pressurised basket that fitted the portafilter from china on ebay. I still wasn't 100% committed to this as a hobby, I just wanted to stop buying coffee for £2.30 a cup from the costa machine at the nearby petrol station. I received a Krups GVX231 for Christmas along with a variety of freshly roasted beans and to be fair I did achieve what I perceive to be nicer espresso than using store bought pre-ground lavazza in the pressurised basket.

Not long after than my delonghi sprung a leak, which I repaired by replacing a plastic valve in the machine which had become brittle and failed but shortly afterwards it started leaking from another location, then when I repaired that the top of the boiler started to leak so 3 repair jobs later I gave up on it.

After reading a lot of posts here and elsewhere, I decided on a 2011 Gaggia Classic. I still have the krups grinder though. I've looked at Iberital MC2 but I'm also considering whether to go straight to a Eureka Mignon? I'm at least a few months off either in terms of disposable cash. I don't want to buy a hand grinder to keep me going for now, so I'm making do with the Krups. I've been tinkering with grind settings, weight of coffee used and tamping to try and optimise my setup for now with some reasonable results. I can get a 25 second double shot with good crema and full flavour but I suspect I could get it a lot better with a better grinder.

Question is Iberital or Eureka?


----------

